# Men Hairstylist



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

My son does small scale print media modelling, and is looking for a proper men's hairstylist who understands texturing of hair, etc. 

Any suggestions on a professional men's hairstylist, as he is too scared to let some amateur experiment with his hair.

thanks
Debbie


----------



## ilovechocolates (Aug 17, 2011)

The male models we used to work with at my previous agency goes to Julian Hairdressing in Village Mall in beach road.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried Loft Fifth Avenue in Dubai Mall? Any reviews?

thanks
Debbie


----------



## hlc (Aug 23, 2011)

Take a look at chillsalon . com
My son went there recently and liked the result.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hlc said:


> Take a look at chillsalon . com
> My son went there recently and liked the result.


what was his stylist name?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Debbie
you could also try Sameer at the salon in the Fairmont Hotel. He does the Arabic stars hair (men and women). I have been going to him for over 2 years and I think he is great (I am very fussy with hairdressers) plus his prices are great, especially compared to any of the ones in the Marina or other Salons across town.


----------

